# auto top off



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Does anyone have any detailed instructions on how to build an automatic top off unit for a water supply to replace evaporated water in a tank?


Thanks Roger


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

You might want tto try www.garf.org they have alot of DIY pages.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I never seen one DIY. Actually they were built but used a RO/DI and ran a didicated water line to it.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

any Idea how to make that one usmc. I have my own RO system.

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What they do is split a water line in the house. Something like a sink water line. Then connect the RO/DI right to that. Like a dedicated water line. Sounds stupid but make sure the main water line is shut off before you start cutting lines. LOL


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well I have that. I read some time ago about someone made and auto top off system with about 1 gal. or 5 gal of water that would put in the correct amount of water as the water in the sump evaporated. You don't know anything about this? I think it worked on the thorey of vacume example

put a glass full of water and turn it over very quickly putting the top edge of the glass in the water and the water will stay in the glass. In the sump it will stay in the glass till the water level lowered. 

But Im not sure if that is how it worked or I miss remember what I read.


Well thanks for your help anyways. 

If you know what I am talking about let me know.

Roger


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

The theory works on a gravity principle. What you need is an ait tight container for top-off water, a large hose, and a small hose. The small hose goes from the base of your storage container down to the sump. A shut-off for this hose would be helpful in stopping flow for re-filling. the larger hose would go from the top of the storage container to the sump, and be fixed exactly at the desired water level. 

The idea is that the water would fill in the sump until water cut off the air supply in the larger hose. the water in the larger hose would be too heavy for the smaller hose to continue it's syphon. A vacumme is created and the waterflow is stopped until evaporation drops the water level below the larger hose.

again, the entire system is very reliant on air tight hose connections


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

A very simple way to make them is with a small float valve($10) and a tom aquatics water pump. You place the float valve exactly were you want your water level in your sump, than you hook the float valve to your tom aquatices pump and when the water level drops the pump will be alowed to pump more freshwater into your system.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

trreherd said:


> A very simple way to make them is with a small float valve($10) and a tom aquatics water pump. You place the float valve exactly were you want your water level in your sump, than you hook the float valve to your tom aquatices pump and when the water level drops the pump will be alowed to pump more freshwater into your system.


Trev, You also need to wire in a relay with that set-up.


----------

